# Shrimp & Grits w/ smoked Gouda cheese



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Grits a Ya Ya....Had this when we were in Pensacola last month. Best I ever had, and I'll have it again next time!

http://www.pensacolacelebritychefs.com/recipes/recipes-grits-a-ya-ya.php


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I had fried shrimp today with gouda grits at Nick's Boathouse. The grit recipe looks deadly for the arteries but as they say in the deep south "it was good enough to slap your mama".


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

We had ours at the fish house and it was as you say "slap yo mama mmm mmm good!"


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Badazzchef made this back in the day at Live Bait. Only time I really like shrimp and grits. 

Have to watch the Gouda though.


----------

